# Amazing SM Friends



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't tell you how much I love each of my dear SM Friends. You are always there for our members when we need help -- support, prayers, whatever it is.

I'm so honored to report that in less than 48 hours, the Chip-In Fund to help pay Bonnie Marie's medical bills has reached a total of $4,265. :chili::chili:We're almost half way to the goal of $9,000. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for being so very generous. You are the most wonderful friends in the world.

:ThankYou::ThankYou:

I have tried to contact most of our members either privately by email, pm or on FB as we are not allowed to solicit here for money. If you need more info -- please feel free to pm me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the very best of SM at work, helping anyone and any fluff in need!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is truly amazing!!! This is such a wonderful group!!! And I am so happy to have found this group and so proud to be a part of it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:cheer:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

anytime it was my peasure  xoxoxox


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

At last...tears of JOY!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

it is sooo amazing, my brother could hardly believe when I told him about what happend to linda's sweet bonnie, and in what situation she now is in with that massive vet-bill.
but he was speechless when I told him, how generous and loving the sm family is. 
there's no second community like this one I have ever met.

thank you for that help for linda.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:smilie_daumenpos::dothewave::cheer:A bit of sunshine to such a tragic story.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:rockon::yahoo: :walklikeanegyptian::SM Rocks!: :dancing banana::dancing banana:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

HEINI said:


> it is sooo amazing, my brother could hardly believe when I told him about what happend to linda's sweet bonnie, and in what situation she now is in with that massive vet-bill.
> but he was speechless when I told him, how generous and loving the sm family is.
> there's no second community like this one I have ever met.
> 
> thank you for that help for linda.


And, what warms my heart ... is that the love and support for Linda and her darling Bonnie Marie ... is coming from all over the world. :heart::tender:

I am so proud to be a member of the Spoiled Maltese family. We truly are a unique and wonderful family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It is amazing and it does warm the heart. It feels good to do something to help Linda.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am proud to be a member of this wonderful group.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so happy to be part of this forum. People from all over, different race and religions, different occupations, all brought together because of our interest and love of the little white dog!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I had no idea the fund even existed, I would love to be a part of it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!!! When I made a donation the total was up to $1,600 and I thought that was amazing for an unexpected circumstance and it hadn't even been 24 hours yet. I can't see the updated totals on my iPad or my Android phone because the Chip-In website requires full Flash, so thank you for updating on here so I don't have to drag my butt upstairs to my computer to see the total. 

Thank you to both you and Sue for getting this rolling. I hope Linda finds some relief in knowing some of the financial burden will be lifted allowing her to focus on healing her broken and aching heart. SM is wonderful.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer: 

Made my donation and shared the link with some of my family members who are pet lovers......


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I just looked and we were at $4440!!! Incredible and from donations both large and small -- it just all makes a difference and it's this community pulling together for a loved member of our SM family that makes me so proud.:grouphug:

I hope Linda doesn't mind if I share, but when Linda called the vet into the room late Saturday night ,we mentioned that if it wasn't for Bonnie,that Kerry, Linda and I wouldn't have known each other. Then we went on to explain we all have Maltese. I think at that point she thought we lived in the same neighborhood. We then went on to tell her we met on-line through a Maltese forum. She looked surprised and said she was touched that we could be such good friends and there in Linda and Bonnie's time of need --and that it happened because of an on-line forum. Though Kerry and I were there physically, I know that each and every one of our dear members was there in that room with us, supporting and comforting Linda and Bonnie, and are still continuing to do so. You're the best and you touch my heart so. :smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> I had no idea the fund even existed, I would love to be a part of it!


Steph -- I just sent you a pm about this.

Sue -- some friends have been having problems with the link because they don't have full flash. I gave them your regular PayPal addy so please check there. I know it won't show on the widget total, but you can update us and add that in.

It is truly amazing how much so many of us have in common besides just the love for our little white fluffs. And so many have become very close friends over the years. This is truly an amazing, caring, compassionate group and I feel so honored to be a part of it. I love each of you.:wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so glad people here are responding to help Linda with this enormous expense, especially with such a devastating outcome.

I probably am not the only one who has been in a deep slump since getting word of this tragedy early Sunday morning. I think about Linda so much and know she's going thru h*ll with the loss of her precious Bonnie. 

We all share the photos and happenings of these dear sweet babies, but we also share in the heartbreak with deep compassion.

I pray every day that God gives Linda the strength to endure her pain.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ladies, I am truly crying tears of joy right now! Like Sue, I've told the Spoiled Maltese story to people and they are absolutely amazed about what a wonderful group of people this is. Our little fluffs brought us all together and, in loving them, helped us get to know and love each other too!

I'm sure that Bonnie also knew how deeply she was loved by all of us. I hope this also helps Linda and shows her just how much we all care and are here for her.

Lynn and Sue, thank you for starting this! I am proud to call all of you ladies my friends!

Maggie


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is fabulous !!!! When I made my contribution yesterday, the balance was about $550, and look what it is today!!!! What a great group of world-wide friends!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"I think today we will all draw a little closer to our babies, and maybe even to one another---that is the other miracle, a tragic circumstance and a little white fluff join hands to bring out the best in each of us. [/QUOTE"

The above quote is *par*t of a PM that I sent to Linda shortly after the news of Bonnie's passing. I believe the outpouring of love for Linda that we are allowed to be a part of affirms the truth---Bonnie's life counts on so many levels.
I, too, am happy to be a global member of SM!
Thank you Kerry, Marie & Susan for setting this up, so that we can all make a very large difference in a very small way.
Linda, "we love you!"


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah:chili::chili::chili:what a wonderful thing our members do for each other!! Can't say enough about the wonderful members on this forum:rockon::rockon:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a fantastic group of people on this forum. Very touching to see the love and support for each other and what a great outpouring of love in memory of Bonnie Mae. Proud to be a member of SM.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Madison's Mom said:


> This is fabulous !!!! When I made my contribution yesterday, the balance was about $550, and look what it is today!!!! What a great group of world-wide friends!!!


 
I made my donation as soon as I saw the email from Lynn it was very early in the morning and the balance was $0

We sure changed that in a hurry!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Group hug!:sLo_grouphug3::crying::wub::wub: Praise the Lord! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This doesn't surprise me at all! I have said it so many times, I love SM people. I have felt that love and support so many times myself. When Lola got sick. When I lost her. And then raising funds for GME research, and obtaining DNA samples. By far the most generous group I have even encountered! And from this group, I have made some wonderful life long friends. I am so glad I have maltese dogs, and that I found Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so proud to be part of this amazing forum!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I was so grateful to be contacted about the fund, and made my contribution to help Linda.

I don't post often, but I am always reading everything. I consider this a "family", and who laugh, cry and always support each other, brought together by little white fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - we're at $5,500 including money that was sent directly to Linda. What am amazing group of people. I just love you all.

Group hug -- I agree.

:grouphug::grouphug::hugging::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a bit tardy on this ...will not be able to get it out till Monday but it WILL go out!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh my, this is amazing. I am totally bust and my account does not allow any transfers at the moment.... wanted to donate some money on the last day of june, when my new money comes, but I am afraid, I will be to late by then.
amaaaaazing sm family. 
I hope this will ease lindas pain a little bit :hugging:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
> LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


God I love you Kerry! :HistericalSmiley:

I just checked again and the amount is just over $5000 from only 67 contributors! I think this is beyond amazing!!! I too am just so happy and proud to be a part of this community and am so grateful to have made such loving, caring and faithful friends.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
> LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


 
:w00t::HistericalSmiley: someone just walked past my office and said ' are you alright in there?" LOLOL

and WOW ! about that total. I know we've said amazing over and over but it simply is.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
> LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I thought you said "corn" and was thinking -- I don't feed my fluffs anything with CORN.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

HEINI said:


> oh my, this is amazing. I am totally bust and my account does not allow any transfers at the moment.... wanted to donate some money on the last day of june, when my new money comes, but I am afraid, I will be to late by then.
> amaaaaazing sm family.
> I hope this will ease lindas pain a little bit :hugging:


Becky, the site for donations says it runs until Aug. 1st---so don't worry if you want to contribute later. :thumbsup::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

KAG said:


> I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
> LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


You kill me!!!

Have to agree though, glad I gave up porn for SM, tough choice but worth it in the long run. w00t: :HistericalSmiley


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:

This is the wonderful group of people that I am proud to say that I can call my Maltese Friends!!
At this moment my heart is full of admiration and love for all of you who reached out to Linda. Truly the kindest, most caring group of people!!! :wub:

Tears of joy !!!!

Bless you all!!!:wub2::wub2::wub2:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW!! That is just amazing!! Can't say enough good things about our SM group!! 

Kerry, you are hysterical!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> You kill me!!!
> 
> Have to agree though, glad I gave up porn for SM, tough choice but worth it in the long run. w00t: :HistericalSmiley


LOL!!! SM is really wonderful (understatement)!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Just one word from me ..Believe (not that i say much any way ).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
> LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


Uh oh. I can see the book now: "Fifty Shade of SM." :new_shocked: And I MEAN SM not S&M:w00t:!!! 
Kerry - you kill me. Love you, girlfriend.:smootch:
I also want to pass on that Linda is SO appreciative. She said she was speechless, something that Kerry and I know nothing about. :huh:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So incredibly blessed to be a part of SM (and not S&M lol!). You all rock and the blessings just keep coming!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I said this to Lynn and Sue, but I was honored when I was asked to contribute! 

I remember someone once said that there are some at Nationals who look at the SM group and think, "Oh look, there's the SM bunch," and I don't think it's meant to be complimentary. WELL, look at what SM can do!!!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG - we're at $5,500 including money that was sent directly to Linda. What am amazing group of people. I just love you all.
> 
> Group hug -- I agree.
> 
> :grouphug::grouphug::hugging::sLo_grouphug3:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Steph -- I just sent you a pm about this.
> 
> Sue -- some friends have been having problems with the link because they don't have full flash. I gave them your regular PayPal addy so please check there. I know it won't show on the widget total, but you can update us and add that in.
> 
> It is truly amazing how much so many of us have in common besides just the love for our little white fluffs. And so many have become very close friends over the years. This is truly an amazing, caring, compassionate group and I feel so honored to be a part of it. I love each of you.:wub::wub:


Hi Lynn and Sue, please send the information to me.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:Hooray!!! SM friends rock :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah!! Chipins are amazing, as every little bit helps and there's power in numbers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that AMA Rescue loves SM and always mentions how much they appreciate us. 

Sue - whenever I mention SM on FB, I wonder what my non-Maltese friends must think. Yep S&M for sure. LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
> LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


Yes, thank goodness for SM! I started to worry when Kerry finished reading Fifty Shades of Gray ... AND ... Fifty Shades Darker ... AND ... Fifty Shades Freed ... in super record time!!! :w00t: I tried so hard to keep caught up with her so we could discuss the sex ... I mean the books. She read the books so fast that I had to read the end of Fifty Shades of Freed ... just so that i could discuss the ending with her! Now, I going back to finish reading the second half of Fifty Shades Darker and take it from there! Phew! :w00t:

Okay ... back to topic! 

I love SM! We are the bestest in the whole wide world! I feel blessed to have met so many wonderful, loving, caring, supportive, and generous friends here.:wub:

And, Kerry ... I love you. And, yes ... I am sure. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh. I can see the book now: "Fifty Shade of SM." :new_shocked: And I MEAN SM not S&M:w00t:!!!
> Kerry - you kill me. Love you, girlfriend.:smootch:
> I also want to pass on that Linda is SO appreciative. She said she was speechless, something that Kerry and I know nothing about. :huh:


Oh, Sue ... Kerry and I had already discussed that title ... and, how it could possibly be misinterpreted! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh. I can see the book now: "Fifty Shade of SM." :new_shocked: And I MEAN SM not S&M:w00t:!!!
> Kerry - you kill me. Love you, girlfriend.:smootch:
> I also want to pass on that Linda is SO appreciative. She said she was speechless, something that Kerry and I know nothing about. :huh:


:smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

KAG said:


> I always said being addicted to SM was better than being addicted to porn.
> LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


:smrofl::smrofl::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So incredibly amazing!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Past the half way mark. It is now at $5358.00 with 73 people contributing...pretty amazing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Not only are our SM friends awesome, but two of my Colleagues at work were so impressed by this that they are contributing as well! They agree, SM is awesome!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think only a maltese person can understand how precious these little ones are to us. They are definitely family! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> I think only a maltese person can understand how precious these little ones are to us. They are definitely family! :wub:


Exactly what I told someone else today about our fluff babies.:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Exactly what I told someone else today about our fluff babies.:wub:


Marie, I once jokingly said to my dear husband ...... if I had known about Maltese before I had my child I may have never had children. :HistericalSmiley:Of course, my son has always been the perfect child, and adult.....never a problem in this world.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh. I can see the book now: "Fifty Shade of SM." :new_shocked: And I MEAN SM not S&M:w00t:!!!
> Kerry - you kill me. Love you, girlfriend.:smootch:
> I also want to pass on that Linda is SO appreciative. She said she was speechless, something that Kerry and I know nothing about. :huh:



The joke at our house is anything we're addicted to, DIY or some silly thing, we call it our "porn" Al calls my DIY shows,especially "Beautiful Homes and "Selling LA", my "house porn" , Al call his car shows "car porn" I tell Al, SM and my FB fluff groups are my "Malt porn"! I ♥ fluffers!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Bump!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> Marie, I once jokingly said to my dear husband ...... if I had known about Maltese before I had my child I may have never had children. :HistericalSmiley:Of course, my son has always been the perfect child, and adult.....never a problem in this world.


My son likes to tell his friends, "If a speeding car were headed towards one of Deb's dogs, she would shove ME in front of it to lessen the blow." :HistericalSmiley:


----------

